# How long does it take for hcg levels to drop?



## fluffystar

I feel in limbo. Im having a miscarriage at 5/6 weeks and started cramping and spotting on wednesday. My gp took my hcg blood levels on thursday and it was 1300 and a repeat was scheduled for tuesday. 
Since then, the bleeding got worse and I passed what looked like pregnancy tissue at the weekend but I still havent bled as much as a full AF and it has almost stopped now.

My blood results from yesterday are back and were 1200 so has only dropped slightly in 5 days. How long will it take to go down? Does that mean I have more bleeding to come?


----------



## tracdesi

I was quite a bit earlier than you I think the highest my hcg got was under 50; however by the time the bleeding started it had declined in two days to 4. but even at 4 it took over a week to decline back to less than 2.
Im on day nine of bleeding also (well it changed to spotting three or four days ago) since you were quite a bit further along than me I'd say you've got a few days of bleeding yet.
but it'll be over soon big :hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

Hello lovely I was told to take a hpt 3 weeks after d&c.

Xxxx


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks both xx. 
My first hcg at 4weeks and 4w2d were 400 and 650. Is that quite high? We conceived miraculously the cycle immediately after a failed IVF, I hope that hasnt messed anything up inside?!? I hate not knowing whats going on in there. Im hoping to get a scan this side of christmas as gp wants to check things but still waiting to find out when.


----------



## tracdesi

wow
that is high, however I think the normal values are between 5-500 which is a very wide range. I forget the specific numbers though, if you google hcg progressioin values and look under images it should come up right away


----------



## fluffystar

Hmm, maybe I ovulated early so my numbers were ahead of what I thought. They seem to have just levelled out now though. I guess there is more to come, I just dont like not knowing when, epecially with christmas coming up and having to visit people. All our family are at least an hour away and I would rather be at home when things get going again :-(


----------



## EmmaW

I am in a similar situation. Level was about 1300 last week and the bleeding/discharge seems to have completely stopped. Tomorrow I get another test and hope to hear that its dropped. The doctor told me worst case scenario is that the level plateaus and they have to do a d and c to take out the last bit of retained tissue. Lets hope both our levels drop soon and our bodies get back to where they need to be!


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks emma, heres hoping our bodies do what they need to do and sort themselves out quickly xx


----------



## onamission

I think it varies as far as how long it takes for the levels to drop. I started bleeding on 12/3 I was about 5w6d my HCG was like 3100. I followed up with my OB on 12/7 and my numbers had dropped to 476. On 12/14 my numbers was 14. When I first started bleeding it stopped the next day. I started bleeding again on 12/10. I never had any heavy bleeding, cramping or clotting. My bleeding was no worse than having AF. I finally stopped bleeding this past weekend. So it is possible that you may start bleeding again since your levels haven't dropped much. Sorry about your loss. This was my very first pregnancy after years of TTC with PCOS.


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks onamission, Im so sorry for your loss too xx.
I know all losses are hard, but coupled with infertility, it really is a kick in the teeth isnt it xxxx

I have managed to get a scan this side of christmas which is at 11.30 today. Im so nervous as I have stupidly given myself some hope that, despite the bleeding and my hcg levels no longer rising, something might still be there. I dont think I will accept it until I see my insides are empty :-( Maybe then the rest of the bleeding will start.


----------



## tracdesi

fluffystar said:


> Thanks onamission, Im so sorry for your loss too xx.
> I know all losses are hard, but coupled with infertility, it really is a kick in the teeth isnt it xxxx
> 
> I have managed to get a scan this side of christmas which is at 11.30 today. Im so nervous as I have stupidly given myself some hope that, despite the bleeding and my hcg levels no longer rising, something might still be there. I dont think I will accept it until I see my insides are empty :-( Maybe then the rest of the bleeding will start.


Even I have been thinking that, and I did have an u/s and showed that I was empty and I still had suspicians that maybe I still was preggo, its so crazy for me to think that, but for some reason that I cant explain I just had a shred of hope that this was all just some weird trickery. Especially since my boobs never returned to normal, to this day they are still the vein'iest boobs I ever did see, they itch and ache still and yeah, its just all 6's and 7's.
Not fair.
I've even been POAS to see if I am preggo....hopefully eventually I'll come down to reality and be completely done with all of this.

Praying for you during your appointment, if you're anything like me I was actually very relieved to see that the ultrasound showed an empty nest, I was worried that some was still stuck and the risk of infection, etc.


----------



## fluffystar

I do feel better after the scan actually. It showed there was nothing major left in there so I dont need to worry about any big bleeds around the corner. 
Had my bloods done again and they have not dropped at all since tuesday or even last thursday. Still around 1200. Have to return to the EPAU in a week to get them done again.

I know what you mean about the bbs, mine are still really sore and im sure bigger than they were... why is that?


----------



## tracdesi

Im not sure? I noticed this morning as well that I have stretch marks on the side of one bb. I havent looked into it but I am thinking we still have estrogen/progesterone amplified, thats the only thing I can think of.
so weird.
Im glad your scan went well, I read in other forums that levels can sorta stay stagnant for awhile before they start to drop :flower: My bleeding stopped officially yesterday, so Im just going to try to distract myself and enjoy Christmas.
Im curious to see if I will ovulate this month.


----------



## fluffystar

Ooh, I havent even thought about ovulating yet! My cycles are generally not that regular so I have no clue what this will do to them.

I have been distracting myslef with some baking. I have watched too many christmas cooking programmes in the last week but have made some christmas pudding truffles and some rocky road...yum yum!!


----------



## EmmaW

Just got my results from Dec 22 - I'm at 89, down from 1300 from 12/15. On 12/22 I was 1w/3d since the misscarriage. I go back on Thursday to get another test (at that point it will be 3w/6d after. 

We're not going to try anymore, so I'd really like to start BCP, but the doctor won't do that until the level is at least under 5. Waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Emma, thats coming down well!
How is everyone else doing? I hope you all got through christmas and new year ok?

I had bloods done on friday and they were at 348 at 2weeks after m/c whereas the week before they were stuck around the 1200's and had been for over a week since I had first signs of m/c. I still have some way to go but thought all was going ok as cramping and bleeding stopped. Then on sunday night I had the most awful cramps, worse than the m/c, and was so ill with being sick, dizzy, temp etc. My stomach was so tender and I pulled all the muscles in my abdomen being sick. I had no real bleeding only spotting which hasnt stopped. I went to the gp today and he thinks there must have been a small amount of tissue or something left that got infected. I thought my body was adjusting itself but now I feel like I am starting from scratch again! Arghhhhhhhh!


----------

